# Computer Forum Members - How To Transfer Video Camera Footage On The Computer...?



## StyleStrut (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm making a video project for school.

This will be my first video I will make.

I have a Sony Handycam DCR-HC65 and would like to transfer video footage to the computer.

What will I need to make a video? And how can I transfer it?

(I will make more videos in the future, too...)

Thanks.

SS


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Sep 27, 2008)

Alright, so you want to know what to edit the footage with, and how to transfer the footage to the computer?

First, are you on a PC or a Mac? Did any software come with the video camera? What kind of edititng are you doing, cause Windows and Mac both have built in decent video editors.


And did a cable come with your camera? That's what you would use to connect to the computer, and transfer your stuff.






I'm on my phone btw, on the road.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 27, 2008)

You have 2 choices: make an amateur movie (windows movie maker) or a professional movie (premiere pro & after fx, sony vegas pro etc), it depends on the software you use and how good you are at it.


----------



## StyleStrut (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, g4m3rof1337.

The bolded are my answers to your questions.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright, so you want to know what to edit the footage with, and how to transfer the footage to the computer?
> 
> *Yes for both! *
> 
> ...


----------



## Kill Bill (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.hardware-one.com/reviews/Yamaha8824FXZ/images/FirewireSocket.jpg make sure you have on of those on your pc. and make sure it has http://www.itsactive.com/images/camera_firewire.jpg / http://public.online.ksu.edu/support/kyc/images/laptop/firewire.jpg on your camera. If their exact buy a firewire cable http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/upload/product_images/100/M001301.jpg. Then open WMM and click import from camera and tada (make sure it's in play mode)


----------



## StyleStrut (Sep 29, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> http://www.hardware-one.com/reviews/Yamaha8824FXZ/images/FirewireSocket.jpg make sure you have on of those on your pc. and make sure it has http://www.itsactive.com/images/camera_firewire.jpg / http://public.online.ksu.edu/support/kyc/images/laptop/firewire.jpg on your camera. If their exact buy a firewire cable http://www.planetmicro.co.uk/upload/product_images/100/M001301.jpg. Then open WMM and click import from camera and tada (make sure it's in play mode)



Thanks, Kill Bill!

I have the 1394 port thing.

As for the plug in the video camera, I only have two square/rectangular holes. One says DC IN. The other says audio/video.

Which one of those will work?


----------



## xzimppledink (Dec 12, 2014)

the HC65 is an older model, it comes with a fire-wire connector for digital transfer and a USB which at that time was slower,  fire-wire is the preferred method. Many HC65 cams develop problems with the fire-wire output so be sure to check it, this may be the cause of your trouble. Capture is easy in Vegas, simply  connect a fire wire cable from cam to your computer, select capture from the drop down menu which opens the capture interface, select the type of capture, ie full tape or manual, and press start. Another point, audio editor select, be sure to select an editor so audio files can be manipulated. I personally like audacity, it is free and has great features.


----------



## xzimppledink (Dec 12, 2014)

after rereading your post I can help with your latest question. The HC65 has a small rectangular plug in at the rear of the camera very close to the power plug, this is for fire-wire output, next to that is a similar but different tiny plug for USB. There is a third output near the lens shaped like a half moon for analog out put. If you bought the cam online or used it is likely to have defective digital out put, this can be frustrating. In this case you will need to run your output through a digital convertor or toss the cam and buy a new digital high def model.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 12, 2014)

You're kidding, right? This thread is 6 years old!


----------

